# Binding for Lib Tech T Rice Pro C2BTX HP 2012



## BlackTusk (Sep 1, 2011)

i'm interested to see what people have to say about this, kinda in the same boat...


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

Personally Im thinking of getting Burton Cartels. Thats what T.Rice was riding in art of flight.
If there good enough for him to ride them and not get paid, There most definitely good enough for me. That and the fact that Travis basical invented this board probably with the cartels in mined since thats all he rides  

also more pros ride this binding than anything else so Im thinking there pretty awesome... But thats just an idea.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm riding the 2011 T Rice, and as far as riding goes I love powder and pipe, although I've no aversions to groomers. With that in mind I want to get a somewhat stiff binding and I've bought a pair of 2012 Cartels, just waiting for the shipping now. I wasn't that interested in Burton bindings but the 2012 line of reflex bindings look really good, at least on paper. Most of this is speculation since I haven't ridden these things yet, but I'll write something up here once they arrive and I've actually ridden on them.

PS Love the look of the fat strap on the restricted model.


----------

